# VapeMOB - Juice Reviews



## Rex_Bael (29/3/14)

So I got some Papa Smurf and Ecto Plasma from vapeMob. My apologies to @Rob Fisher, but there is no way I'll be using these long enough to do a full review. I have to assume it was a bad batch.

Papa Smurf is described as: "Some magical berries brewed to perfection that will leave you wanting more!" 
Our experience: "Some of Great Grandma's perfume blended with Sunlight bar soap that will leave you gagging."

Ecto Plasma is described as: "Its something you have to try for yourself, All we know, its called Ecto Plasma!"
Our experience: "Red Bull with the rest of the bar soap added, no mystery there."

I know that juices taste different depending on your setup and someone may suggest steeping them. As I read in a thread about steeping, if the juice is terrible to begin with, no amount of steeping is going to magically fix it.

Both have a strong perfume essence coming through, but the main component is the soapy taste, especially on the exhale. I sincerely hope my next batch of VM juices get delivered in time since this was supposed to carry us through till then and I'd rather *eat* a packet of analogues than vape these juices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8 | Creative 1


----------



## devdev (29/3/14)

"Some of Great Grandma's perfume blended with Sunlight bar soap that will leave you gagging."

HAHAHAHAHAHA

Awesome write up, pity you had such a bad experience! 

Can I suggest diluting with some VG to see if it is salvageable?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> My apologies to @Rob Fisher, but there is no way I'll be using these long enough to do a full review. I have to assume it was a bad batch.



No need to apologise at all... initial impressions are also important! I have to agree with you @Rex_Bael... the juices were not lekker!

I hate lambasting products because people do their best to try and bring us the best... but the juices were not good and trying to squeeze that solid bottle to get the juice almost gave me a hernia!


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/14)

devdev said:


> Can I suggest diluting with some VG to see if it is salvageable?



No you cannot!


----------



## devdev (29/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> No you cannot!



That's FINE with me. Hehehehe. I see you even have a fine master banner now.

Many a crap bottle of juice made vapable thanks to Dischem blend

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/14)

devdev said:


> That's FINE with me. Hehehehe. I see you even have a fine master banner now.
> 
> Many a crap bottle of juice made vapable thanks to Dischem blend



Hehehe.... Oooo maybe I should actually try that @devdev! I'll go get some on Monday!


----------



## RIEFY (29/3/14)

I was so excited when they launched ecto I bought 5 and returned all of them the same day. I described as sunlight

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (29/3/14)

Thank you. We love these honest impressions, even if taste is subjective - in the end they all add up and we as forum members are the better for it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## steve (29/3/14)

I think that soapy taste is their attempt at making it fizzy . but its such a failure .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (5/4/14)

Weird yeah.....in my experience the ecto was quite unpleasant due to he soap taste which I think is musk flavour.

However the mango is mind blowingly good in a pt2 mini. It taste like real mangoes. Absolutely perfect. The blueberry was also really good when mixed with sweet mixed berries provides a pleasant sour element to the mix. I have not tried any of the other flavours.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/14)

Good to hear all your impressions. 
Thank you guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/14)

Company: Vape Mob
Product Nameremium Blend Flavours


??

Reviewer: Rob Fisher

Mod: eGo-C Twist
Watts/Volts:4 - 4,8 Volts

Atomiser: Mini ProTank 3
Coil Resistance:2 Ohm
Wicking Material:Std

Strength:Medium (I assume this would be 12mg)
Blend: Doesn't say
Price: R60 for 10ml R6 a ml
Website: http://vapemob.co.za/product/candy-mint/

Website blurb: If your looking for a sweet mint flavour, look no further, Candy Mint has all the minty goodness with hints of sweet candy.

Reviewer Notes:
I won a bottle of this on a Face Book compo and it's been in my "To Try" section for a few weeks... I had tried a Vape Mob Juice before and hated it. But I guess I'm not into the non natural flavours. This one however is pretty good... again as happens with my juice tests the longer I vape it the more I start to enjoy it. The Mint is nice and strong and the Candy flavour comes through clearly. Vapour production is good and the taste is clearly exactly what the label says it is.

I will keep this bottle of juice and it won't go into the PIF box just yet... 

On the @denizenx system a 3) nom : its nom

I will be tempted to try some of their other Premium Blends now!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (26/4/14)

Thanks. I have been wanting to try some of their Intense range, but not knowing what the nic is have put me off thus far.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Thanks. I have been wanting to try some of their Intense range, but not knowing what the nic is have put me off thus far.



Yip that does seem a bit silly... they really should declare the actual strength as well as the blend.


----------



## RezaD (26/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Thanks. I have been wanting to try some of their Intense range, but not knowing what the nic is have put me off thus far.



I tried both their Intende Mango and Intense Blueberry - both were excellent. They might not be suitable for drippers though as the flavour is very intense - perfect in a mini protank though. Alternatively you can dilute it. I enjoyed it mixed with berry juice.

I only have the Blueberry bottle left and it's 0.9% nic so I assume that is the medium.


----------



## wazarmoto (26/4/14)

Just got a bottle of the dark chocolate intense today. I didn't feel it quite what I expected it to be, although I did try it in my i30 tank which might need a new coil. I'll sort that out on Monday and report back on the flavour. I'm just waiting for my shooter tank to air out a little then I'll try it in there. 

If you want an old school taste try their ecto flavor. I just can't place the taste!! It's so familiar! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (26/4/14)

The intense range comes in two nic options, 9mg nic and 0mg nic.


----------



## Andre (26/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> The intense range comes in two nic options, 9mg nic and 0mg nic.


Thanks, wish they would mark it so. Anyhow, too low for me anyhow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wazarmoto (26/4/14)

Oh yeah. Forgot to mention I used the 0mg. Don't use anything other than that now. No need for the nic kick. Just need to know there's smoke leaving my lips. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackson (26/4/14)

I've tried this Mint Candy and I have to say I am impressed, didnt like the Ecto Plasma but this one is good, I also tried the Papa Smurf from Vape Mob, a bit too sweet but its good


----------



## wazarmoto (26/4/14)

Jackson said:


> I've tried this Mint Candy and I have to say I am impressed, didnt like the Ecto Plasma but this one is good, I also tried the Papa Smurf from Vape Mob, a bit too sweet but its good



Papa smurf is nice but it did kind of have a strong taste on my pallet.


----------



## ET (26/4/14)

wazarmoto said:


> Papa smurf is nice but it did kind of have a strong taste on my pallet.



awesome avatar btw


----------



## wazarmoto (26/4/14)

denizenx said:


> awesome avatar btw



Thanks. I'm still waiting for his triumphant return! Every other blerry character made some return but this ero senin makes me wait! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/14)

Jackson said:


> I've tried this Mint Candy and I have to say I am impressed, didnt like the Ecto Plasma but this one is good, I also tried the Papa Smurf from Vape Mob, a bit too sweet but its good



Yip that was the one I hated! Ecto Plasma!


----------



## RezaD (26/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip that was the one I hated! Ecto Plasma!



Forgot I actually tried that and I also hated it immensely - had a strong musk flavour in it which ruined it.


----------



## wazarmoto (26/4/14)

RezaD said:


> Forgot I actually tried that and I also hated it immensely - had a strong musk flavour in it which ruined it.



Musk? I don't get musk.... I get more of a fruity note towards the end. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaper Rising (30/6/14)

Andre said:


> Thanks. I have been wanting to try some of their Intense range, but not knowing what the nic is have put me off thus far.


 
I have T-Bac, Papa Smurf and Ecto-Plasma, all at 11mg nic. I was previously vaping 18mg juices across the board, but was advised by Chop007 that this was unnecessary with these flavours, and he was absolutely right. Apparently the higher nic kills the subtle taste. They also deliver substantial vapour, so no need for stronger. Hope this helps.


----------



## Vaper Rising (30/6/14)

wazarmoto said:


> Just got a bottle of the dark chocolate intense today. I didn't feel it quite what I expected it to be, although I did try it in my i30 tank which might need a new coil. I'll sort that out on Monday and report back on the flavour. I'm just waiting for my shooter tank to air out a little then I'll try it in there.
> 
> If you want an old school taste try their ecto flavor. I just can't place the taste!! It's so familiar!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
Ecto tastes something like gin and tonic. It's a lemon/lime and something else taste. Gives me shivers!


----------



## WHeunis (25/8/14)

Is the soap taste a personal subjective thing?
Is it a steeping thing?
Was it a bad batch or a bad start for them on those juices that got fixed over time?

Are all juice purchases basically just a shot into the dark no matter who says what about it?
Im looking at buying some juice from VapeMob today with my upgrade... Coz I have seen some other people say nice(r) things about it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (25/8/14)

@WHeunis It seams the soapy taste is a very subjective thing. As far as I can gather it is actually supposed to be musk. Most musky flavours end up tasting soapy to me, these were just particularly strong. Both the juices I tried had a musk component to them, so I cannot really comment about the other flavours.

Taking other reviews of VapeMOB juices and the good reputation and customer service into account, I would happily buy from them. Just take your own taste profile into consideration. I've learned to avoid *all* juices with a musk component

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Danny (25/8/14)

This is really interesting I love both Ecto and Papa Smurf. I use both as alternating ADV, and vape them in tanks as well as on my dripper when I need a flavour kick. No soapy taste for me just juicy deliciousness. Of the two I would have to say papa smurf is my preferred, especially mixed with some of the VapeMob intense range. On the other hand I cant vape VM juice at all, tried at least 7 flavours/concentrations and all have the same painful effect on my throat.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WHeunis (25/8/14)

Seems like juices are just a shot in the dark in general then...
Really does make me hesitate when I look from the drawer to 173 (exxagerated obviously) open juice sites


----------



## 360twin (25/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> Seems like juices are just a shot in the dark in general then...


 
So true! I've tried some samples of these and didn't find them too bad - the only problem for me was the Nic content. I'm used to 6mg juice so vaping 18mg juice was a bit unpleasant; perhaps if I had lower Nic variations it would have been better. I don't recall which was which now, but there were at least two flavours that I would consider buying.

The only way to find out is to try them 

_EDIT: Apologies, I must be getting old! It wasn't this brand at all, please ignore irrelevant comments above _


----------



## Andre (25/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> Seems like juices are just a shot in the dark in general then...
> Really does make me hesitate when I look from the drawer to 173 (exxagerated obviously) open juice sites


No, certainly not. To some extent maybe until your taste buds have settled down and you have more or less ascertained your taste profile. Thereafter it is a matter of how well you have researched a juice, and you usually get what you pay for. Of course, in between one needs to experiment and try new tastes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chop007 (26/8/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> So I got some Papa Smurf and Ecto Plasma from vapeMob. My apologies to @Rob Fisher, but there is no way I'll be using these long enough to do a full review. I have to assume it was a bad batch.
> 
> Papa Smurf is described as: "Some magical berries brewed to perfection that will leave you wanting more!"
> Our experience: "Some of Great Grandma's perfume blended with Sunlight bar soap that will leave you gagging."
> ...


Thanks for your review and for trying out the juices. Papa Smurf and Ecto Plasm our our best sellers, well, them and Mango. Taste is very subjective and one persons Unicorn Farts may be another persons bar of soap. 

We have had one or two now and then who do not like their taste, thankfully there is a vast range of juices to try. Please try some others and let us know of your impressions.

Sorry you had such a devastatingly negative impression of some of our best sellers, I am certain that if you try some others you may find one or two that suites your taste buds. Thanks everyone for your feedback, whether negative or positive they all count and help us grow.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Chop007 (26/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> Seems like juices are just a shot in the dark in general then...
> Really does make me hesitate when I look from the drawer to 173 (exxagerated obviously) open juice sites


Yes, sometimes maybe so, I too have tried some of the most expensive and heavily punted juices on the forum and have found some to be lacking in taste, almost watery. I like my juices to pack a punch and be 'WOW' but have increasingly found that hype and juices sometimes do not compliment each other. 

That is why we have taste testers in our stores so folks can come through and test each and every juice in order to ascertain their taste bud satisfaction level. It helps when folks can come in and test juice before they buy. It amazes me every day how each and every person taste's and senses juices differently. But you are correct in your assumption, unless you have had time to carefully try and adjust each juice to your taste.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/8/14)

Hi @Chop007 , i notice the intense range is only in 9mg. Do you have 18mg too?


----------



## Chop007 (26/8/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @Chop007 , i notice the intense range is only in 9mg. Do you have 18mg too?


Not at the moment, we are working on an entire new range as well. Fingers crossed they should be ready in a few months. Just pushing the new flavors through all the correct channels, both legal and taste wise. It takes time but we have the best Biochemists, Chefs, etc etc in the country on board, costing a small fortune but it will all be worth it in the long run. Cannot wait until I see the looks on folks faces when they try the new range. We are aiming high, very, very high......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (26/8/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> So I got some Papa Smurf and Ecto Plasma from vapeMob. My apologies to @Rob Fisher, but there is no way I'll be using these long enough to do a full review. I have to assume it was a bad batch.
> 
> Papa Smurf is described as: "Some magical berries brewed to perfection that will leave you wanting more!"
> Our experience: "Some of Great Grandma's perfume blended with Sunlight bar soap that will leave you gagging."
> ...


@Rex_Bael i had the exact experience with the same two juices. didnt post a comment as i thought maybe it was just me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bonez007 (26/8/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> So I got some Papa Smurf and Ecto Plasma from vapeMob. My apologies to @Rob Fisher, but there is no way I'll be using these long enough to do a full review. I have to assume it was a bad batch.
> 
> Papa Smurf is described as: "Some magical berries brewed to perfection that will leave you wanting more!"
> Our experience: "Some of Great Grandma's perfume blended with Sunlight bar soap that will leave you gagging."
> ...



When i posted a negative retailer review, i got so many replies to the thread saying otherwise. 

Here we have a juice review, which is a subjective thing, but we have this post which is more insulting than helpful to anyone. I am sorely surprised to see veteran names on the list of funnies and likes for this post, and some of the replies to this thread with no slap on the wrist.

I can go on to defend Vape Mob, but why? Taste is subjective. Your poison may very well be my favourite vape juice. I can appreciate someone's dislike for a flavour, but i cannot appreciate the manner in which it was said.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## WHeunis (26/8/14)

Bonez007 said:


> When i posted a negative retailer review, i got so many replies to the thread saying otherwise.
> 
> Here we have a juice review, which is a subjective thing, but we have this post which is more insulting than helpful to anyone. I am sorely surprised to see veteran names on the list of funnies and likes for this post, and some of the replies to this thread with no slap on the wrist.
> 
> I can go on to defend Vape Mob, but why? Taste is subjective. Your poison may very well be my favourite vape juice. I can appreciate someone's dislike for a flavour, but i cannot appreciate the manner in which it was said.


 
I personally feel this way about it:

Just like we have different tastes in anything, including juice, we have different personalities.
My personality is generally a little harsh for most people to deal with.
Worse than that is what goes on in my head. In general public interactions I prefer 99% of the time to just avoid everyone as much as possible.
But the internet... funny story... I don't much care how what I say/type is taken.
I can put my ACTUAL thoughts out there, and somehow don't care.

I feel that censoring things like the original post review would be very disrespectful. At the same time I don't feel you were censored either.
But you did hit something there with your first sentence.

Maybe, and this is just my summation, this review got less backlash because the way the person said what he said made MOST people not take it seriously...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (26/8/14)

Bonez007 said:


> When i posted a negative retailer review, i got so many replies to the thread saying otherwise.
> 
> Here we have a juice review, which is a subjective thing, but we have this post which is more insulting than helpful to anyone. I am sorely surprised to see veteran names on the list of funnies and likes for this post, and some of the replies to this thread with no slap on the wrist.
> 
> I can go on to defend Vape Mob, but why? Taste is subjective. Your poison may very well be my favourite vape juice. I can appreciate someone's dislike for a flavour, but i cannot appreciate the manner in which it was said.


@Bonez007 . you are absolutely correct in saying juice is a subjective thing. the same juice is interpreted differently from person to person.
i saw your review and responses to them as well. what i have found is that this is an open forum and that everyone has a right to their opinion.
the reviews in particular is a grey area. as people are inclined to respond highlighting their own experiences.
i myself have had a bad experience with the two above mentioned juices as well and opted not to write a review as i felt that it could possibly be just me or my interpretation of the juice.
if i did however post a review in a negative manner toward a retailer then i should expect that i will have some that share my sentiments as well as those that are apposed to it. 
if you experience is different best way forward and balance out the review is to add your opinion. just my 2 cents worth...


----------



## Baverz (26/8/14)

i second @Bonez007 reply,

could be the taste buds are a bit faulty


----------



## Rex_Bael (26/8/14)

@Bonez007 My apologies for offending you, in hindsight the post is harsh. If you have a look at the date of the original post, it is quite old. At the time my experience of different juices was more limited, through experience I discovered that it was the musk component that came across as soapy to me. I do however stand by my *opinion* on these juices. If you have a read through the thread, you will note that some people agreed with the soapy taste and many others love these juices.

At the time there was no presence from Vapemob on the forum to allow any kind of back and forth. Please also take a look at my response to @WHeunis's original query. I harbour no ill will towards Vapemob and they have built an excellent reputation.


@Chop007 I will happily buy from Vapemob in future and will hopefully try some of the other flavours in the near future.

Moderators, please feel free to delete this thread if it is deemed detrimental to the community or to Vapemob as a respected dealer on these forums.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Chop007 (26/8/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> @Bonez007 My apologies for offending you, in hindsight the post is harsh. If you have a look at the date of the original post, it is quite old. At the time my experience of different juices was more limited, through experience I discovered that it was the musk component that came across as soapy to me. I do however stand by my *opinion* on these juices. If you have a read through the thread, you will note that some people agreed with the soapy taste and many others love these juices.
> 
> At the time there was no presence from Vapemob on the forum to allow any kind of back and forth. Please also take a look at my response to @WHeunis's original query. I harbour no ill will towards Vapemob and they have built an excellent reputation.
> 
> ...


No worries @Rex_Bael all mellows, we take all positive and negative criticism on board in order to help us grow. Sometimes we give 150% to all clients and things still go wrong, we then try to make amends in anyway possible but many folks can get very angry and overreact even when given a super shweet free deal. It all comes with the territory, I do not blame the clients and I sympathize at times. We hold no judgement on your comment nor any others comment, it is a free world and folks should be able to speak their mind without fear. I would request this thread to stay open for complete transparency and openness.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## hyphen (26/8/14)

I've got juices I love that my girlfriend hates . Ectoplasm is an all day vape for me . I think it's one of those love or hate juices . 
Juices people have raved about on the forum , I've tried and not seen all the hype . Once again , it's tricky , because taste is subjective and the variety of setups being used may have different results .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis (27/8/14)

Vaped my a** off today on my two new bottles from VapeMob.
Papa Smurf, and Mint Candy.
Lovin it.
Friggin amazing flavours!

Much to my own surprise, I like the Mint Candy the most. Not by much, but definitely ahead.
Which is very very odd.
I generally dont like anything mint-y. Never have.
I got this bottle primarily for the wife...

GO FIGURE!

Sadly, she loves it to... so.. yeah... ROUND 1 - FIGHT!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (28/8/14)

When I first tried Ecto I was totally in love with it, the most epic stuff I had ever encountered. Sadly I have lost my taste for it, Papa Smurf is also a no-no for me. I've just added another juice to this group; Shisha Time Mixed Fruit, all three of these have the same soapy aftertaste for me. As was mentioned in an earlier post I suspect there is some musk flavouring in there that my body has decided it doesn't like anymore so I'm not going to try any more mixed fruit juices unless I know for a fact that there is no musk in there 

Here are _my impressions_ of a few more VMb juices I've tried at 18mg except for the Intense range which is 9mg:

Cherry Bomb - Not as fruity as I imagined, bitter and watery
Intense Dark Chocolate - Very awesome in moderation but too rich to fill a tank with.
Intense Frapichino - Erm.... This carried no flavour at all for me, kinda like watered down warm milk
Mint - Fanfrikkentastic! I loved this, sweet and refreshing 
Strapple - Very nice sour apple with a hint of sweetness, still haven't found the "Str" that I assume should be strawberry.
Energy Drink - Tastes like energy drink, bittery sweet and very slightly sour, not overpowering ... I like this one
Turkish T'Bac - I'm not a huge "tobacco" fan but enjoyed this one, has a slight sweetness that I enjoyed but not overpoweringly as sweet as other commercial "tobacco" juices
T'Bac Brew - Here is VapeMob's little hidden treasure! A very pleasurable Honey juice, didn't pick up any tobacco in this one which is a big plus for me. Don't buy this in anything less than 30mls

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chop007 (28/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> When I first tried Ecto I was totally in love with it, the most epic stuff I had ever encountered. Sadly I have lost my taste for it, Papa Smurf is also a no-no for me. I've just added another juice to this group; Shisha Time Mixed Fruit, all three of these have the same soapy aftertaste for me. As was mentioned in an earlier post I suspect there is some musk flavouring in there that my body has decided it doesn't like anymore so I'm not going to try any more mixed fruit juices unless I know for a fact that there is no musk in there
> 
> Here are _my impressions_ of a few more VMb juices I've tried at 18mg except for the Intense range which is 9mg:
> 
> ...


Thank you for your review, it is awesome to receive feedback on our juices, we really appreciate it greatly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> When I first tried Ecto I was totally in love with it, the most epic stuff I had ever encountered. Sadly I have lost my taste for it, Papa Smurf is also a no-no for me. I've just added another juice to this group; Shisha Time Mixed Fruit, all three of these have the same soapy aftertaste for me. As was mentioned in an earlier post I suspect there is some musk flavouring in there that my body has decided it doesn't like anymore so I'm not going to try any more mixed fruit juices unless I know for a fact that there is no musk in there
> 
> Here are _my impressions_ of a few more VMb juices I've tried at 18mg except for the Intense range which is 9mg:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for sharing your views @BumbleBee

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/8/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing your views @BumbleBee


No worries 

Not a very good "review" in itself I know, my palate is quite basic. I know some of those juices should be better so I've stashed them, will try them again after this sinus bashing winter is over.


----------



## Silver (28/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> No worries
> 
> Not a very good "review" in itself I know, my palate is quite basic. I know some of those juices should be better so I've stashed them, will try them again after this sinus bashing winter is over.


 
No worries @BumbleBee 

I think one should never underestimate the value of even just one sentence impressions of what the taste is like. They do help.

I have only tried 2 or 3 VapeMob juices and have been meaning to order a few more to try.

For example, your description of the Strapple appeals to me because I am looking for something sour like a green apple - but not too sweet. I actually like it that you don't pick up strawberry - so I have added that one to my "to order" list. 

I also like your description of the Energy Drink - that does sound good. Not too sweet or overpowering...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jguile415 (3/11/15)

I bought a bottle of ecto plasma when I was in cape town 2 weeks ago..it tasted ike toilet spray. I let it steep and tried it again today... it still tastes like toilet spray. Definitely won't be buying this juice again

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ZeeZi169 (3/11/15)

Its kinda weird that you know how toilet spray tastes lol

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (3/11/15)

ZeeZi169 said:


> Its kinda weird that you know how toilet spray tastes lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Ummm.. Ja.. don't ask


----------



## jguile415 (3/11/15)

Okay, slightly less toilety at 25w. Still a kak juice though


----------



## wazarmoto (3/11/15)

Vape mob juices are not bad at all. When vaped in a pen device. I wouldn't vape them in a high wattage mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jguile415 (3/11/15)

I'll my mpt3 out tomorrow and give it a try


----------



## jguile415 (3/11/15)

For R150 for 30ml I expected better


----------



## sabrefm1 (4/11/15)

correct, there are a lot of better options in that price range. and you dont even need to look far its the vendors on this forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (4/11/15)

Love these reviews, good honest feedback and helps in making decisions.

Definitely not into sunlight


----------



## Anwar (22/11/15)

Vapemob premium juices not bad, ecto in a pen device taste amazing, but sub ohm devices brings out the true flavour of any juices so ecto is a big no no, papa smurf on the other hand I can vape all day...its amazing, lots of the employees at vapemob vapes it all the time...t bac brew also has a nice tobacco with honey taste to it...amazing juices 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Drmzindec (29/11/15)

Im lucky and unlucky enough to stay just a few roads down from a VapeMob store n cape town. Overall i actually like them and the people that work their all know me quite well as it use to be a hangout spot on Saturday mornings when i had nothing to do and wanted to chat about vaping.

Also a side note for anyone wondering, their juices are made in China and is not local.

I have tried pretty much every juice they have and stock local and international so here are some basic reviews:

My setup:
*Tank:*
Sigeili mini 30W (I usually keep it between 22.5W and 27.5W)
Kanger mini RBA
0.5ohm
Natural Cotton

*Dripper:*
Plumeveil
Double 20G, 4 Wrap
0.25 ohm
Natural Cotton

The one local juice they had: *Crave
This stuff was amazing!!!!*

Intense: (All are based on 6mg)
*Vanilla:* 
Your basic vanilla flavor, lacks vanilla though. Ive had load of vanilla before but this is very bland. Makes a great base for mixing juices or if you want to try make your own.
*Mango: *
Actually a great flavor, specially for a sunny Saturday afternoon by the pool. You feel sticky after vaping this 
*Gummy berry: *
If you havent tasted it before its great, super sweet with a hint of sour and tingle - goes great in tanks.
*Babaloo: *
Tasted the same as Gummy Berry too me, and eventually got too sweet to bare.
*Blueberry: *
Smells and tastes like blueberry, also goes great in a dripper for super flavor.
*Strawberry: *
My ADV, you can actually taste the strawberry each time you vape. If you have a juice that should taste like there is strawberries in and you cant taste it, dash some of this in there.
*Green Apple: *
Tastes like green apple, gets a bit overbearing but mixed with some cinnamon and you have apple tart!
*Passion Fruit: *
Very fruity and sweet, if you into that this is a great juice.
*Frapichino: *
Tastes the same as the crap juice you buy at pick and pay or twisp. Tastes like cheap coffee.

*Premium: (More nicotine variety would help a lot here)*
I have to admit i haven't tried all of these, i had a bad experience with papa smurf and decided not to delve to far into the rest of their range.
*T-Bac Brew Max VG: *
Tastes quite a bit like honey with some tobacco in, great vape and the VG sorted out the throat burn.
*T-Bac Brew: *
Tastes quite a bit like honey with some tobacco in, has a bit more of a throat hit. (50/50)
*Turkish T-Bac: *
Tobacco try hard. I cant describe it any other way.
*Ecto Plasma Max VG: *
Slight better with more VG, overall fruity and mellow.
*Ecto Plasma: *
Why would you make this? Fruit with a dash of kill you whats in this?
*Pappa Smurf Max VG: *
Strangely enough i tried this "again" in an egoOne and it wasn't all that bad. Tastes like a lot of berries with a dash of sugar.
*Pappa Smurf: *
I couldn't describe it better than the first post message on this forum. I had one drag and almost puked, went into the bin full bottle (I could not allow anyone to taste this)! 
*Cherry Bomb: *
Super cherries, also tastes like the cheap pick and pay stuff!
*Cola: *
My favorite juice, their cola is the only cola i have found that tasted like cola and not pepsi or Janie verjaar koeldrank.

Overall ive had some good experience with VapeMob, and i still buy their juices. But i have to admit that for the same prices i have found above standard juices from a lot of other places and do a lot more online shopping now. They are extremely expensive with their juice. I would recommend you grab a bottle of your favorite from them to last you till your online orders arrive.

They also dont have a tasting bar at all so each time you buy a juice its a total shot in the dark, you have to rely on the salesperson's (Who are great btw, have to mention Hein here as he helps a lot) taste to guide you and you might not always like what they do. (4 times its failed me now)

Hope my views helps someone.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jguile415 (29/11/15)

My review : Vapemob's so called "premium" juices are CRAP! Horrible and YUK! I still have some toilet spray(ecto plasma max vg) if anyone wants it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## jguile415 (29/11/15)

I gave away the honey tobacco. It wasn't as bad as the ecto plasma but for R150.....no! VapeKing's stock R80 juices kick the crap out of them!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/11/15)

Thanks for sharing your views @Drmzindec 
Never easy to describe things you dont like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nova69 (29/11/15)

If I'm not mistaken the mob do have some juice testers at the kc branch.When I do pop in there it's always over cast

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Drmzindec (29/11/15)

jguile415 said:


> My review : Vapemob's so called "premium" juices are CRAP! Horrible and YUK! I still have some toilet spray(ecto plasma max vg) if anyone wants it?



I have only tasted this in the egoOne, haven't tried it in my Kanger Mini, for the reason that i wont actually buy this for fear of gagging again.


----------



## Drmzindec (29/11/15)

jguile415 said:


> I gave away the honey tobacco. It wasn't as bad as the ecto plasma but for R150.....no! VapeKing's stock R80 juices kick the crap out of them!



Most of my juices I order from VK now and the vape cartel, all their juices are better priced and taste better. They also have overnight delivery for R60 up to R90 which i would rather pay then drive down the road.

Like i said in my review though, there is 2 or 3 juices which i do like and will go buy from time to time. But i spend a whole lot less time there than i use to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drmzindec (29/11/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing your views @Drmzindec
> Never easy to describe things you dont like.


I didnt know if the review would make sense, or if anyone would agree. It was very early in the morning but the moment i came across this i had to share my thoughts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/11/15)

Drmzindec said:


> I didnt know if the review would make sense, or if anyone would agree. It was very early in the morning but the moment i came across this i had to share my thoughts.


I liked your review, very easy to understand, concise and honest

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (7/1/16)

I got some juices from Vapemob this week, speedy delivery, excellent juices...... but Papa Smurf is in my opinion a big no,no. Damn after 43 reviews I an so disappointed, letting down my RM2..lol


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (7/1/16)

Petrus said:


> I got some juices from Vapemob this week, speedy delivery, excellent juices...... but Papa Smurf is in my opinion a big no,no. Damn after 43 reviews I an so disappointed, letting down my RM2..lol


What don't you like about it??? 

Under my palette, it finds It's rich berry flavoour: cranberries, rasperries, The taste is good - especially WITH peach brew as well, when i near the end of tank  

The tanks that agree with this under my hands are: subtank mini, bellus', goblin miniature, Crius, and the Lush.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (7/1/16)

jguile415 said:


> I gave away the honey tobacco. It wasn't as bad as the ecto plasma but for R150.....no! VapeKing's stock R80 juices kick the crap out of them!


Thanks, yeah I agree that for a local vape juice, 150 is putting quite a high bar out there. 
I liked the max VG Turkish Tobacco - and Im struggling to use a 12mg normal one - all it does is throat hit me and then the results are coughs of the taste coming through :/ bleh 

Anyone try the mint candy/??? I have never minted anything besides some american menthol e-juice and i found it disgusting> Mint profile was there, but it felt overbearingly strong; now how will that go all candied-up>>?


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (7/1/16)

Drmzindec said:


> I have only tasted this in the egoOne, haven't tried it in my Kanger Mini, for the reason that i wont actually buy this for fear of gagging again.


I liked the ecotplasm if you'd like to sell it this way


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (7/1/16)

Anwar said:


> Vapemob premium juices not bad, ecto in a pen device taste amazing, but sub ohm devices brings out the true flavour of any juices so ecto is a big no no, papa smurf on the other hand I can vape all day...its amazing, lots of the employees at vapemob vapes it all the time...t bac brew also has a nice tobacco with honey taste to it...amazing juices
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Those same juices in a dripper tells you a lot more than most subohm tanks - The subohm tanks made the juices come out in layers, whereas the driipper or RDTA's like Bellus and things that produce even more smoke give you the full flavour profile with each drag


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (7/1/16)

Rex_Bael said:


> So I got some Papa Smurf and Ecto Plasma from vapeMob. My apologies to @Rob Fisher, but there is no way I'll be using these long enough to do a full review. I have to assume it was a bad batch.
> 
> Papa Smurf is described as: "Some magical berries brewed to perfection that will leave you wanting more!"
> Our experience: "Some of Great Grandma's perfume blended with Sunlight bar soap that will leave you gagging."
> ...


hahah please tell us what equipment was used in the testing of this: 

Did you get no lemon-like profile from the ectoplasma/ it is a very different flavour. I like it for that, it feels like a palette cleanser more than a vape LOL


----------



## Petrus (7/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> What don't you like about it???
> 
> Under my palette, it finds It's rich berry flavoour: cranberries, rasperries, The taste is good - especially WITH peach brew as well, when i near the end of tank
> 
> The tanks that agree with this under my hands are: subtank mini, bellus', goblin miniature, Crius, and the Lush.


I think it is because I am more of a tabacco vapor, and when I do desserts I vape the Phillip Roche Signature Series. Now I am in the process of trying to find the perfect local dessert.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## blujeenz (7/1/16)

@Petrus Im a dessert man myself and reasonably happy with VM legends Monroe, Papa Smurf didnt interest me at all either, Blueberry only mildly as a break and Mint candy was way too strong for me, the green minty glow from my lungs reflecting off the ceiling keeps me awake at night.
I eagerly await your "_local dessert_" announcements.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (7/1/16)

Petrus said:


> I think it is because I am more of a tabacco vapor, and when I do desserts I vape the Phillip Roche Signature Series. Now I am in the process of trying to find the perfect local dessert.


Awesome, all the best on that journey. 

Local company: R250 or 240 for 50ml of the Foggs Famous sauces>?  What kinds of delicacies are you looking for? 

Final Descent's PB & Strawberry Jelly went pretty if you're into that kind of delicacy at random times of the day.


----------



## jguile415 (7/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> I liked the ecotplasm if you'd like to sell it this way


I have half a bottle that I'd be happy to give away, where are you based?


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (8/1/16)

jguile415 said:


> I have half a bottle that I'd be happy to give away, where are you based?


hahaha thank you, but I feel SOnneglans is not somewhere Im familiar with, Im in Cape Town :?


----------



## KlutcH (8/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> hahaha thank you, but I feel SOnneglans is not somewhere Im familiar with, Im in Cape Town :?



I also have about half a bottle that I will give away lol, also in the Cape, Southern Subs


----------



## Jebula999 (27/1/16)

I bought a 100ml Max VG Papa Smurf from Vape Mob on Saturday morning.

Since then i have been vaping it 90% of the time, changing to some others every now and again so that i don't get used to the flavour.

Dripping it on my Velocity running dual claptons at 0.3ohm it does have a soapy taste, quite strong actually. But running it in my Bellus with a dual SS316L on my Rolo RX200 on temp control it is amazing. Vaped about 20ml on day 1

I do agree about being perfumy, but for some reason i actually like it. Gives the juice a "sourness" to it.
I do like the flavour it has, i wouldn't say it tastes like berries, I can't actually tell you what it tastes like. But i do like it and i think i will buy it again IMHO.

It's sweet and sour at the same time and has feeling with the flavour. 

To me i rate it 7.5/10 of the juices i have tried thus far.


----------



## Jebula999 (27/1/16)

Sprint said:


> Glycerin is a main component of glycerin soap and my experience is starting to make me believe that the soapy-ness is not from the flavoring but a flavor profile from the glycerin itself.


Yet if you vape pure Glycerin it taste like air


----------



## Jebula999 (28/1/16)

Also just realised. There must be something at work. The max vg papa smurf has more of a lung hit (like throat hit but feal it in the lung) than my other 70/30 juices with more nicotine.

I filled my Bellus with some apple pie juice and even bumping my temp to 20°C higher than the Papa Smurf it gave less satisfaction on the inhale. 

Maybe the H2O at work? Not sure

Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (28/1/16)

Seems like you guys like the taste of dishwasher...........

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/1/16)

RIEFY said:


> Seems like you guys like the taste of dishwasher...........


LMAO

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/2/16)

Just wanted to mention: Ecto Plasma and Pappa Smurf were a little artificial BUT the MaxVG versions of both are phenomenal in my tank...


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/2/16)

Drmzindec said:


> *Ecto Plasma: *
> Why would you make this? Fruit with a dash of kill you whats in this?.


I almost died laughing this is sooooo funny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (13/2/16)

I'm too scared to try these jooses, its like inception the idea of it tasting like soap is planted deep in my subconscious mind.


----------



## Zakariya Baker (7/4/16)

An honest flavour flave review on VapeMob Max juices.

Along these last few weeks and these last few wicks, I have been testing out the juices at my local VapeMob. Shout out to them in the first place, for always offering great service. I have found myself trying the Papa Smurf Juice, the Ectoplasm juice and the T-Bac Brew.

Starting with my favourite, Papa Smurf. 
With Papa Smurf, The musk is spot on. It just gives that little bit of genuine freshness to the flavour, providing that musky true exhale without ruining the blueberry inhale. Has a nice fruit candy flavour going on, could be an all day vape for some, but I prefer more complex tastes that keep my buds dancing.

Ectoplasm.
Oh my sweet heaven almighty. This was not a good idea to make in the max range. Max is for the clouds, and adding this much musk to a max vg flavour is pretty much insane. Yeah, I still get that original lemon and lime kind of flavour, but it's diluted in a squeeze bottle of sunlight. Power of 1000 lemons approved. It just tastes like soap, that's all.

T-Bac Brew.
An interesting one. Do not try to vape it on 5mg thouhg, it will cut your throat deeper than scissor hands. In terms of flavour? Well. This is not tabacco and honey. This is honey with tobacco. Lots of damn honey, with some tobacco. This ratio disappointed me as i was hoping for a nice tbac flavour with some smooth honey coating it. Possibly could get more tobacco at high wattage, but honestly, the throat hit is just too much to even consider it. Perhaps the 0mg version can offer it? I dont know, but I'm still vaping it on and off, usually for the evening and when I'm studying, to let that heavy taste keep me going.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (7/4/16)

Oakey Dokey... after a few extra months vaping and trying Vape Mob juices again... Just oh my god WHY. WHYYYYY? Re tried Ectoplazma and Papa Smurf... OHMYSWEETJESUS save me. What did I do to the good people of China for them to juice me up super nasty?...

Vape Mob carry unreal quality imports. The house brand lets them down.

If I was president I would impose vaping their juices as the highest level of punishment right along with marriage. "Vape this and get married" "Ohmygodohmygod nooot thaaaaat! Have mercy!"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jguile415 (7/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Oakey Dokey... after a few extra months vaping and trying Vape Mob juices again... Just oh my god WHY. WHYYYYY? Re tried Ectoplazma and Papa Smurf... OHMYSWEETJESUS save me. What did I do to the good people of China for them to juice me up super nasty?...
> 
> Vape Mob carry unreal quality imports. The house brand lets them down.


Hahahahaha!!!! I remember you very actively defending these juices a couple of months back  toilet spray nom nom nom...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (7/4/16)

jguile415 said:


> Hahahahaha!!!! I remember you very actively defending these juices a couple of months back  toilet spray nom nom nom...


Yes I did... i cant believe it... hooray for educating the palate... and GOOD atties. I used to vape their gear in a Melo... wanna know what it does in a Griffin? I can show you if you want loooooool


----------



## jguile415 (7/4/16)

Indeed sir! I tried ectoplasma in the bellus....it wasn't pretty!



Lord Vetinari said:


> Yes I did... i cant believe it... hooray for educating the palate... and GOOD atties. I used to vape their gear in a Melo... wanna know what it does in a Griffin? I can show you if you want loooooool


----------



## Zakariya Baker (7/4/16)

jguile415 said:


> Indeed sir! I tried ectoplasma in the bellus....it wasn't pretty!


Tried it all over the wattage spectrum in a lemo rta. It sure can take one back to childhood.

By childhood I mean a mouth full of soap for swearing in front of your mom.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (7/4/16)

Zakariya Baker said:


> Tried it all over the wattage spectrum in a lemo rta. It sure can take one back to childhood.
> 
> By childhood I mean a mouth full of soap for swearing in front of your mom.


This is more like they found the root of all evil and made an extract.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (7/4/16)

Hey everybody, i found the root of all evil. I shall now extract its essence. Wanna vape some?


----------



## Hooked (23/4/18)

*VapeMOB/Intense - Frapichino*

Flavour Description: 
"A sweet and creamy e liquid. Notes of rich coffee blended with delicious vanilla and hints of caramel create a smooth and luscious flavor. A buttery and moist milkashake kind of vape. "

VG/PG: Unspecified
Nic: 5mg
Mod: Pico
Coil: Commercial 0.3 ohm
Watt: 30W

My comment: 

Firstly, the VG/PG is not specified – neither on the bottle nor on VapeMOB’s website and that is unacceptable. I want to know; I need to know; I have the right to know.

Secondly, I do not like the juice, which is *nothing* like the flavour description. To me, it’s a strong, dark roast coffee. It’s not sweet or creamy at all. If there is vanilla or caramel in it, it’s completely overshadowed by the coffee. It’s very far from being a “milkashake kind of vape”. However, someone who likes strong coffee would probably enjoy this – just ignore the flavour description.

Would I buy this juice again: Definitely not

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

